# Trailer security



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone who own a trailer is doing for security

I've know a few landscapers who have had a trailer stolen loaded with thousands of $$$ equipment and a painter i know lost everything when they stole his trailer from his driveway

i just picked up a 12' enclosed trailer still working out the design but here's what i did for security

#1 solid lock on the hitch, even locks the safety chains 















#2 Dome camera mounted in front that plugs into my shop security system 















now looking for a good way to secure to van so they can't unhook it

also looking to GPS tracking, have it on my trucks and love it

so what are yall doing to secure your trailer?

.
.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I store it at my house my elderly neighbors keep an eye on it, it's kind of parked across the street from their livingroom, plus they are nosy. they actually called me Tuesday and said some one was walking around the trailer and Dakota, she said no worries cops are already on there way.

If it's at our office, the building is almost like Fort knox, security cameras every where.

If left on a jobsite I have my clam shell lock which would take a bit, doors have same types of locks.

If I don't trust a jobsite enough to leave a paint pail unattended my trailer comes home with me nightly.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Not sure if you read the thread about my enclosed trailer being stolen on Easter night, but ya, it was taken from a jobsite. New trailer has beefier locks,and I also got a trailer boot like the pics below but have yet to get a GPS. This is one thing I shouldn't delay, since I don't think I can go through all that sh!t again...having to recall & reconcile every little friggin tool, finding receipts, etc.

I think having a trailer wheel jack stand probably would make it much easier for someone to steal, since they could hook up to their rig a lot faster with it. I still put a jack stand on my new trailer though. Gotta have it. 

First pic is me driving my new trailer, (not even lettered yet). My wife saw some hot guy driving on the freeway, and after she took his picture, she took mine.

Second pic is of a basic hitch & coupler lock. My new one is a little better, but not sure how much

Third pic are the locks I have in back & side. They are stout as hell.

Fourth pic is of the boot I got. If I ever leave this new trailer somewhere, the boot goes on.



Just some food for thought...if you haven't already, might review your insurance policy to define what actually IS & ISN'T covered. Between my regular policy & my inland marine insurance, I managed to recover about 85% after deductible. *Also, take a video of everything in your trailer. Be sure to mention & zoom in on all the big ticket items. God forbid it gets stolen...but at least you'd have great evidence of exactly what was taken.*


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc

Sorry to hear your trailer got stolen, that's a real lowlife to steal a working man's tools 

check out this lock http://provenlocks.com/products

and this GPS http://gpsandtrack.com/trailer-track-gps/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This got me looking around at these trackers. We might get a bunch for our sprayers and festool.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a trailer stolen about three weeks ago from my shop yard. Those proven industries locks look great but they better come with a warranty for $300 +. 

I have a friend who has a 20' tool trailer and he had some really strong locks on it. It was on a large job he was working on for months and when they couldn't get the locks off they took a sawzall and cut a huge hole in the side of the trailer.

I am thinking the only way to really secure it is to bring it inside the shop each night. I have a pit bull inside and beware of dog signs everywhere. Been looking at security systems, but so far no one has been brave enough to break in with the dog there.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I think the Mods should make a stolen equipment section. Trailers can easily be sold over state lines, who knows how many contractors bought a stolen trailer. Heck even see if this can be shared with the other forums they run? Some sort of crossover thread.

I know so many contractors around here that don't even register their trailers. I have pics, video of all the stuff in it, when the sprayers are in it I take new pics. 

After seeing this thread I am going to go all in on whatever I have to do to protect the trailer.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I think the Mods should make a stolen equipment section.


It's not a bad idea, in my opinion. Not sure if there would be any complications or legalities involved though. Either way, mods on here wouldn't have the capability to create a new section of the forum. Only admins can do that kind of thing.

I'll bring it up at our next seriously formal staff meeting.

I've been very lucky myself to have only had a few smaller items stolen over the years. If my van got taken with all my gear in it, I have no idea what I'd do. I'd go out and film what's in my van right now, but it's a total disaster and the first person to look at the video would probably say "That's disgusting."


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I had a trailer stolen about three weeks ago from my shop yard. Those proven industries locks look great but they better come with a warranty for $300 +.
> 
> I have a friend who has a 20' tool trailer and he had some really strong locks on it. It was on a large job he was working on for months and when they couldn't get the locks off they took a sawzall and cut a huge hole in the side of the trailer.
> 
> I am thinking the only way to really secure it is to bring it inside the shop each night. I have a pit bull inside and beware of dog signs everywhere. Been looking at security systems, but so far no one has been brave enough to break in with the dog there.


i put a pig tail plug on the back of trailer and it plugs into shop security system that includes alarm & video. Even put camera on front of trailer aimed at hitch

plugs in just like trailers light so if they try to steal it, open a door or cut into it the shop alarm goes off

you'll never stop them but i've done what i could

.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> i put a pig tail plug on the back of trailer and it plugs into shop security system that includes alarm & video. Even put camera on front of trailer aimed at hitch
> 
> plugs in just like trailers light so if they try to steal it, open a door or cut into it the shop alarm goes off
> 
> ...


Your alarm system is it just an alarm or does it go to a call center?

I'm going to make some calls Monday and get my version of Fort Knox going.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> It's not a bad idea, in my opinion. Not sure if there would be any complications or legalities involved though. Either way, mods on here wouldn't have the capability to create a new section of the forum. Only admins can do that kind of thing.
> 
> I'll bring it up at our next seriously formal staff meeting.
> 
> I've been very lucky myself to have only had a few smaller items stolen over the years. If my van got taken with all my gear in it, I have no idea what I'd do. I'd go out and film what's in my van right now, but it's a total disaster and the first person to look at the video would probably say "That's disgusting."


That's probably one of the more effective anti-theft measures to have in place. Potential thief would take one look inside and just decide to move on.


----------

